# Does anybody else feel like if something good happens than something bad will happen



## jfk1116 (Feb 27, 2009)

I am getting a little better at it now but this is me. If something good happens for instance like a good therapy session or a complament etc, than I feel like something bad will follow shortly later. It makes it almost impossible to look to the future when I think this way. I have improved some though through therapy.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Yup, I get the same thing. I really wish I didn't keep automatically reacting in that way though.


----------



## rachelynn (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah...I can think this a lot.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Yep this always happens to me just when something positive happens to get me in a good mood I already know something awful will happen soon and piss me off since that how the pattern seems to be going. It sucks.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

I always feel like this. I just try my best take the future as it comes and don't predict anything, since my nerves will go bizarre because of my vivid imagination.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

For me it's not a feeling, but an inevitability.


----------



## rpcullen (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't really have that problem. For me I have my good days and my bad days. However, any progress I might make on a good day seems to fade as I go back to my SA habits the next day.

Its not the fact that something negative will happen later- its the fact that nothing will happen and things will always remains the same - this is what scares me. I don't want to be in the endless cycle of one-step-forward one-step-back for the rest of my life.

It seems like at this rate I'll overcome my SA when I'm 75 or something. I would rather have negative stuff happening to me every day because I'm "out there" doing things I want to do, then always staying in my "comfort zone" and wondering what the outside world is like.

I'm working on it... its hard but I'm working on it.


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

This is something called the Gambler's Fallacy. It is "committed when a person assumes that a departure from what occurs on average or in the long term will be corrected in the short term. The form of the fallacy is as follows:

1. X has happened.
2. X departs from what is expected to occur on average or over the long term.
3. Therefore, X will come to an end soon."

Example:

"Jane and Bill are talking:

Jane: "I'll be able to buy that car I always wanted soon."
Bill: "Why, did you get a raise?"
Jane: "No. But you know how I've been playing the lottery all these years?"
Bill: "Yes, you buy a ticket for every drawing, without fail."
Jane: "And I've lost every time."
Bill: "So why do you think you will win this time?"
Jane: "Well, after all those losses I'm due for a win.""


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This is part of SA - waiting for the next disaster to strike, part of the negative thinking and self-esteem.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

It's totally irrational to think this way - but yes I do it all the time.


----------



## jfk1116 (Feb 27, 2009)

refined_rascal said:


> It's totally irrational to think this way - but yes I do it all the time.


Youre exactly right. It is totally irrational, but very hard to improve on, althogh I have made a little headway in the past year.


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

I don't feel like it. It always happens. Everytime something good happens something bad happens with me.


----------



## CrisRose (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't feel like something bad will happen but if I am really excited or happy about something, I get sad shortly after for no reason. It's like I can't let myself feel happy for too long :blank


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Yep cos once something in my life is going great, another area goes belly-up


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

I just feel that whenever something good happens or I'm feeling what I suppose is "happy" that it's all bound to come crashing down and turn to sh#t, or that it was never truly real in the first place.


----------



## Brewer (Jun 22, 2009)

Just recently I've been feeling this way. Over the last 2 or 3 days when something good/bad happens, the opposite takes place after. It's like clockwork.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I tend to think the other way. when something bad happens I think that something good will follow. Even if I have 3 or 4 bad things in a row then I just think my luck will change soon enough. Then I just enjoy the good times while they happen.


----------



## Dusky (Nov 5, 2009)

Hmm...I think this feeling is limited to close relationships/friendships for me. Anything that involves having to depend on someone to do something or anyone else being involved in general in a casual-not-professional way. Everything else usually goes the way I would expect it to.


----------



## recluse1 (May 25, 2010)

Sometimes when something good happens and I feel happy about it, I often remind myself not to rejoice too much because if something bad happens after, then the harder I will crash or my sadness will be more intense. So to "protect" myself, I remind myself not to celebrate too much. Sounds illogical to "normal" people but that's how I really feel.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:lol Yes! I often feel as though I'm _fated_ for crap to happen to me!


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

OMFG this is my life's story!!!!! im starting to wait on the bad **** to come now...when something good happens something bad happens and i forgot abt the goos **** that just happened...this is with EVERYTHING!!! i think im faithed to live such a life...


----------



## LeDiskoLove99 (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm very much like that. 

Most of the days where I'm not super depressed I'm still depressed because I know my happiness won't last forever. Whenever anything positive happens I know it either won't last, it'll get screwed up, or something bad will follow. And usually it does happen.

It would be lovely to have a non-depressed day where I didn't worry about it ending. I'm terrified of anything good that happens ending. It makes for a very miserable person.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah, if something good happens, I often get abit paranoid about it afterwards, wondering if anything bad will follow. And I don't often like to think too much of how bad something will happen, because it would really upset me i think


----------



## Izumi (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes i always feel this....
But i just don't feel it out of nothing.. Because it really is what is happening.
Whenever something good is happening to me, then the next day or after few hours there is something bad that will happen.
If i am so happy today, and was laughing even if its fake.
Then something will happen that will make me sad or cry.
It has always been like this.


----------



## MohdHusaam (Apr 28, 2012)

*I am so glad i am not alone.*



ktbare said:


> I just feel that whenever something good happens or I'm feeling what I suppose is "happy" that it's all bound to come crashing down and turn to sh#t, or that it was never truly real in the first place.


Exactly the same has happened to me. From two or more years I remember each nearly each incident that when something I consider "happy" happens, something unexpected bad happens to ruin it. Or the "happy" moment is felt not happy enough. Don't know if I'll have to live with it forever. Why is it happening I am not sure. Please do reply if such thing happens to you. Please.


----------



## MohdHusaam (Apr 28, 2012)

LeDiskoLove99 said:


> I'm very much like that.
> 
> Most of the days where I'm not super depressed I'm still depressed because I know my happiness won't last forever. Whenever anything positive happens I know it either won't last, it'll get screwed up, or something bad will follow. And usually it does happen.
> 
> It would be lovely to have a non-depressed day where I didn't worry about it ending. I'm terrified of anything good that happens ending. It makes for a very miserable person.


Me too hope so. This sucks big time....


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Not in the outside world, no (like fate?). However, I feel if I have a super good mood, then a depressed mood will follow. That is totally different though, isn't it?


----------



## Kernal22 (Apr 29, 2012)

With me it's not only a feeling of what is to come, it actually happens. Something good happens that I feel proud of only to be overshadowed by something bad happening, a lot of times multiple bad things happening at once or around the same time.


----------

